# Stiff freeride binding.



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi! 

I wanna get new bindings for my NS Legacy-R 174. Now i use Flux S.D.R. bindings and i find then vety soft. This model is similar to Flux Stream SF, but has the different highback. I'm about 6 ft. 5" and 220 lbs, and ride 90& freeride and 10% jumps since we got no park here in KZ. I ride for 5 years. My ideas about bindings are:
1. Ride Spi 09-10. Candidate #1.
2. Ride Nrc. I heard(on this forum) it's a bit softer then Spi? isn't it? 
3. Rome Targa 09-10. Good enough, but.. 
4. Rome Targa 10-11. Canted footbeds seems to be tasty, isn't it? But it cost twice as Spi.
5. Union Force
===WHERE TO FIND?====
Ride CAD. Can't find any, if you got a a link, please provide. 
Drake Podium. same as CADs. Interested, but i can't find.
Nidecker carbons - used in SBX, as Podiums, but i'd like to get such a stiff one.

As you can see the response and stiffnes is the main idea, but i don't want to spent lots of $$.

BTW: Foot size is US13, ride in Salomon Malamute boots. 

Also i got a question bout canted footbeds. Does it really make sense or not? I meant some years ago none had it, and it was still cool to ride. Actually Spi got a precanred footbed, and it was well though. 

All your comments on such a bindings would be very appreciated.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

This is another alternative to Ride SPIs (which I happen to love)

Ride Double Agent Mens Snowboard Bindings 2011

Stiffer than SPIs, but more adjustable.

Targas are your other option. I say ditch your other choices.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Just to elaborate more on the Double Agents... 

They are rated 9 at their stiffest. You can adjust the ankle strap to your preferred stiffness on the fly with their provided inserts. Pretty cool system.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Leo said:


> This is another alternative to Ride SPIs (which I happen to love)
> 
> Ride Double Agent Mens Snowboard Bindings 2011
> 
> ...


And cost two time more then '10 spi. =) Does it worth it? I'd get '10 CAD for that price. And what about other models? or Ride is the only brand i should look at?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

If the '10 Ride SPI is really within your budget, I'd say just pull the trigger on those. They are great bindings especially if you have no problems affording it.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Leo said:


> If the '10 Ride SPI is really within your budget, I'd say just pull the trigger on those. They are great bindings especially if you have no problems affording it.


Yep. I'd get them if i won't see any other bindings on sale =) 
BTW, what'd your opinion on canted footbeds?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

One binder you missed that is reasonably priced would be Rome Arsenals. Stiff...responsive...inexpensive.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Canted footbeds are yummy for longer shred sessions. They are also good for wider stances. I rock a 23" stance and I'm 5'9. My Flow NXT-FSE's have canted footbeds and they are comfy. However, my Flows in general are made to reduce foot fatigue anyway so it only adds to my comfort


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

DC5R said:


> One binder you missed that is reasonably priced would be Rome Arsenals. Stiff...responsive...inexpensive.


Hmm.... i'd check out it now




Leo said:


> Canted footbeds are yummy for longer shred sessions. They are also good for wider stances. I rock a 23" stance and I'm 5'9. My Flow NXT-FSE's have canted footbeds and they are comfy. However, my Flows in general are made to reduce foot fatigue anyway so it only adds to my comfort


heh =) But 1 cradsh'd drain more fatigue then all the day without canted footbeds =) Anyway, it's good if it really works.

And: What about Raiden bindings? Does it worth a look?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

for a legacy 174, youre pretty much looking at aluminum or carbon and nothing else


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> for a legacy 174, youre pretty much looking at aluminum or carbon and nothing else


Aluminum is Spi, nrc, Targa, arsenal(or seems to be), forces, and double agend.
CAD, Podium, nidecker - carbon.

so, here's no plastic one in the thread.. yet 
but i'm still in doubt what to get... #1 is still Spi. and i still want to find CAD or Podium :dunno:


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think your order should be 

CAD
SPI
Burton C60
Flux DMCC

If you can't get the CAD's for your price range for SPI. Last years C60's can be had for around $230. If you are ok with going for used check these out:
GearTrade - Ride - CAD Snowboard Binding White, XL - Excellent


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Force MC's can be added if we're throwing out C60's.

My top picks would be SPi's, CAD's, and Force MC's. All '10 or '09


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

tekniq33 said:


> I think your order should be
> 
> CAD
> SPI
> ...


I got Flux now, but a softer model. I i definaley want to get anothe brand. Flux is great, I was riding it for 2 years, and i hadn't cracked under my 100 kilos after all the crashes, but i wanna get one with lots of the metal.. There's probability to get Elan Vertigo board also.. so no plastic.. and no Burton )))
Thanks for the link, it seems to be a good bargain. 




Nivek said:


> Force MC's can be added if we're throwing out C60's.
> 
> My top picks would be SPi's, CAD's, and Force MC's. All '10 or '09


It's too pricey when '11, and it seems noone sells '09 or '10 force mc's... but that's cool though..

Now i'm choosing between used CADs and new Spi =)


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The Fluxes you have are not their stiffer model. You want the Super Diamond which is renamed the DMCC for this season. Other options are the Rome Arsenal, Ride SPi/CAD, K2 Auto Ever.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> The Fluxes you have are not their stiffer model. You want the Super Diamond which is renamed the DMCC for this season. Other options are the Rome Arsenal, Ride SPi/CAD, K2 Auto Ever.


I know =) But i personally agree to *legallyillegal*, and i wann get metal one.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Simply saying metal is stiffer than plastic is pointless. In any case The Rome and Ride models I listed use aluminum bases.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

Last year's NRC's are great. Very responsive and comfortable.

Anything by ride will work great though.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

rome uses plastic bases with al. heal cups.

metal bases look at ride, catek, and the now dead bent metals

if you can find a old pair of bent metal "step ins" (not really a step in binding just the name) they are the be all end all in stiff freeride binders


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh just get the SPI's already. Unless you find the CADs for an affordable price. You won't go wrong with either. Hell, if it is just between those two now and you still can't decide, base it off of color. How about them apples?


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been happy with my C-60s for freeriding!


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

walove said:


> rome uses plastic bases with al. heal cups.
> 
> metal bases look at ride, catek, and the now dead bent metals
> 
> if you can find a old pair of bent metal "step ins" (not really a step in binding just the name) they are the be all end all in stiff freeride binders


Yeah this :thumbsup: My straps are getting pretty shot so hopefully BM can send me some of their other straps so I can keep these charging on my mullet. Definitely one of the stiffest binders made, the high back and baseplate seem like they will last forever.

danm


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

tekniq33 said:


> If you can't get the CAD's for your price range for SPI. Last years C60's can be had for around $230. If you are ok with going for used check these out:
> GearTrade - Ride - CAD Snowboard Binding White, XL - Excellent


Got this used CAD's at my mailbox at freight forwarder =) Will ship it in october.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Got it! My Ride CAD bindings for cheap. I'm soo happy with them! They're almost new(i bought the used one, mentioned in the thread). They're super stiff, my FLUX's sucks =)) I waiting for a fresh snow, even a BX track to try them out! 
But they got 3 cons: 
a. they're heavy. very heavy =) but seems that's the price for stiffnes =) BTW, i'm heavy too, so they're suits me =))
b. they got soo much screws. It seems if i'd cant my beds(what i would 100% do) i need to unscres 9 screws to rotate them a couple degress). 
c. Pricey. but i got them for $120 =) 

Looking forward to get a snow in kazachstan =)
Cheers!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

there's one screw in the heel portion of the footbed that locks the footbed down, you just need to unscrew that one to access the mounting hardware


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> there's one screw in the heel portion of the footbed that locks the footbed down, you just need to unscrew that one to access the mounting hardware


I know =) Thanks. 
And 4 screws down to mount bindings to the board. and 4 screws on footbed corners. It seemms hard to take the footbed off, when it's canted a lot. at least it got rubber foot


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the footbed canting feet are connected to the footbed itself, so no you don't have to unscrew those to rotate the binding


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes. But it has rubbered feet. And you got to pull the footbed. I thinks it'd be hard to pull(and to install it back) with footbed canted a lot.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

not really (i have cads)


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've had CADs and NRCs. It is a bit of a PITA to make canting adjustments, but installing/uninstalling the bindings or adjusting your stance angle is as easy as any other binding.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

You don't have to install the toothed with the pads already canted. Install it flat, then adjust the canting once it's mounted.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

DrnknZag said:


> You don't have to install the toothed with the pads already canted. Install it flat, then adjust the canting once it's mounted.


That's what i'm talking about =) so if you want to rotate the bindings you got to unscrew 9 screws. (actually less, about 7).


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

TLN said:


> That's what i'm talking about =) so if you want to rotate the bindings you got to unscrew 9 screws. (actually less, about 7).


4 mounting screws + 1 footbed screw

i think that adds up to 5 screws per binding


now let's compare this with other typical bindings that use a disc cover that screws on

4 mounting screws + 1 screw

hmm.


yep, clearly 9 or 7


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> 4 mounting screws + 1 footbed screw
> 
> i think that adds up to 5 screws per binding
> 
> ...


I think what he's saying is he's canting the footbeds so much that he has to mess with the four cant adjustment screws just to pull the footbed off. Four cant screws + one footbed screw + four baseplate screws = nine screws. If you're canting the footbeds enough to make it hard to pull off, that's waaaaaay too much canting IMO.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Agreed. Unless you're rocking a 30" stance, there's no reason to have it that extreme. I actually tried the NRCs maxed out for a day, just to see how it felt. It was weird, and not in a good way.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

DrnknZag said:


> If you're canting the footbeds enough to make it hard to pull off, that's waaaaaay too much canting IMO.





Triple8Sol said:


> Agreed. Unless you're rocking a 30" stance, there's no reason to have it that extreme. I actually tried the NRCs maxed out for a day, just to see how it felt. It was weird, and not in a good way.


Well. i haven't tried the new bindings yet, so i can't say anything on it. Anyway, i don't think i'd rotate bindings often. and i can do it at home the day before ride.


----------

